# Mega Buck Board Bacon Smoke, Kicked the AMNPS Into Overdrive!!! with Q-View



## teeznuts (Dec 17, 2011)

With Christmas quickly approaching I decided it was time to Make a whole lotta BBB. It went over so well at Thanksgiving that I decided to package it and give it out to the relatives. This would be my biggest bucky smoke to date as well as my most challenging. I started with 2 packages of butts totaling just over 34 lbs.








After 10 days in the cure which consisted of 1 tbsp per pound of Morton's Sugar Cure plus some brown sugar for kicks, It was time for rinsing and soaking. After the rinse and soak process I divided the slabs into 2 batches. Since I don't have a smoke house I had to smoke in 2 rounds due to limited room in the MES.

 Batch 1 got a light rub of maple syrup and was laid out on pans in front of a large fan to start the pellicle. Batch 2 went back in the fridge. After batch 1 got a tacky surface it went in the MES for a 12 hour cold smoke with the mighty AMNPS. I used a mix of apple and cherry. The temps in the smoker averaged 78 degrees.







After 12 hours of smoke they were ready for a rest.


----------



## sprky (Dec 17, 2011)

you are going to make some nice
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  giving that out at Christmas.

Can I be put on your Christmas list as well........


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 17, 2011)

The 2nd batch went on around 1:30 am and came off a little after 2pm.







These pieces went into the fridge and the following day would be a major slicing effort.

When it came time to slice I brought out my old school slicer and went to town.







UNTIL IT DIED ON ME 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So I rushed out and grabbed a Chef's Choice at Sears. I didn't have many options as most stores only had slicers available online or through their catalog. I was 1/3 of the way into my BBB and couldn't wait for an order to come in.







It made do in a pinch but I eneded up returning it the next day and found a Waring Pro at another store that I like better.

The final outcome was 26 1/2 lbs of BBB. I think I have baconitis now. This is about double the yield of any of my past bucky smokes.







Some Bear views













Thanks for looking. Sorry for splitting the thread but I was having posting issues and I'm not too tech savvy.


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 17, 2011)

sprky said:


> you are going to make some nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you been naughty or nice ?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2011)

Great looking bacon, real nice color!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 17, 2011)

*WOW!*

Great Job Teez

How'd you like the Apple and Cherry Pellets?

TJ


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome!!

  Craig


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Dec 17, 2011)

Beautiful looking bacon!

With that much bacon in front of me it would be VERY difficult not to throw a skillet full on every burner plus fire up the griddle!

Lucky people on your Christmas list


----------



## chefrob (Dec 17, 2011)

nice lookin bucky..............


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2011)

Teez, morning...... I can see why the BBB went over so well.... Sure looks good......  Dave


----------



## gotarace (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow Fantastic looking Buckboard Bacon...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  What a excellent gift idea...i bet everyone will be pleased. Thanks for sharing the Q-Views!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2011)

Very nice, I love the balance between Fat and Lean...JJ


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


TJohnson said:


> *WOW!*
> 
> Great Job Teez
> 
> ...


They are the perfect combo for BBB in my opinion.




Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very nice, I love the balance between Fat and Lean...JJ


I love the pieces that have the fat. They taste more like bacon and less like ham. Not that hammy is a bad thing but the baconey flavor is what I'm after.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice , Teeze. Now I gotta try some, that looks good. Since Santa got me an AMNPS , I'll be doind a lot of  cold smokes. I already have Bellies on the list and then Cheeses.

Good job and looks great...

Have a Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year!

Stan     aka     Oldschool...


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice marbling and great color.  I can smell it from here...


----------



## bobbygee (Dec 18, 2011)

That looks beyond awsome!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 18, 2011)

wow it looks yummy


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Now thats some great looking bacon there.


----------

